# So I did a thing...



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

This might not be a big thing to a lot of people. But a while back, I decided to get a buduoir shoot done to make a book for my fiance who works week in week out. He loved it, of course.


The thing with me, is that Im still relatively young (38) and in shape, but I cant stand pictures in general. I dont do selfies, I hate pictures at all. I wouldnt have the slightest clue how to use instagram or snapshat, etc. Ive never liked any picture of me. But man, I loved these pictures.

The photographer that did them has now started doing them full time and has a PRIVATE business group on facebook, that includes only women members and is promoting body positive awareness. I took the leap and posted some of them on there yesterday and today (I really like them and have shown a lot of friends/family already) even though Ive never been a fan of pics. The response was so overwhelming and really boosted my self esteem. Its seems different when its people you dont know. Women who dont know you from anything and are appreciating it for what it is. It gave me a boost.

Again, I dont expect many to be able to relate to this. Ive been here a long time (dont post as much as others) but do realize this is more a me issue than a most women issue. 

Ive been lucky enough to have 2 really amazing men in my life and a great family I grew up with. But I do struggle with self esteem issues due to having been with my first, the father of my kids and probably the most amazing man Ive ever met, since I was 15. And he had a progressive disease that got worse and worse and worse until he passed away.

I spent the last 4 years we were together with a man I knew loved me with everything in him. Who tried so hard, but who literally puked everytime he tried to have sex with me. I knew it wasnt me, his body couldnt regulate itself and he'd get sick doing ANYTHING that raised his heart beat including carrying groceries (I was the only one working and he'd usually do it when I was gone). 

But logic and emotions dont always go together. And the man you love puking everytime he touches you, wears on your self esteem even if you logically know. So it is something Ive struggled with even though I know what really caused it. 

This is one of the most "feminine" things Ive ever done. I hate shopping and pictures, and love beer, playing pool and sports of every kind. So for me to put it out there and get the response I did, feels empowering to me. 

Im not even sure what the point of this post is. It just made me feel so good and I wanted to share. So thanks for listening




Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey, good for you!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

That's great!

This squarely fits in the "later in life you'll regret the things you didn't do and not the things you did do". -- my wife


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I've never done anything like this. What kind of photos were they... as in, wearing lingerie, or a robe, naked, etc?


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I've never done anything like this. What kind of photos were they... as in, wearing lingerie, or a robe, naked, etc?


They were in different lingerie. Both bedroom and shower. Because I made a book out of them for my fiance, one of the shower pics is topless. I dont show that one around obviously. They are very sexy but in a classy way, IMO. 

This is gonna sound weird, but your a woman so its ok, but I can PM you the ones I posted so you get the idea. I didnt post any with my face and they arent raunchy pics ha ha. 



Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NotEZ said:


> They were in different lingerie. Both bedroom and shower. Because I made a book out of them for my fiance, one of the shower pics is topless. I dont show that one around obviously. They are very sexy but in a classy way, IMO.
> 
> This is gonna sound weird, but your a woman so its ok, but I can PM you the ones I posted so you get the idea. I didnt post any with my face and they arent raunchy pics ha ha.
> 
> ...


*From the POV of a moderator sending these types of intimate photographs to random strangers on the Internet is probably not a good idea.*


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> *From the POV of a moderator sending these types of intimate photographs to random strangers on the Internet is probably not a good idea.*


Didnt mean to make it sound creepy. They are not what you'd typically think of when you think of these pics and I dont know how to explain. But I see where you are coming from. 

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> *From the POV of a moderator sending these types of intimate photographs to random strangers on the Internet is probably not a good idea.*


It's just me... I'm not a random stranger on the internet... oh wait...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

NotEZ said:


> They were in different lingerie. Both bedroom and shower. Because I made a book out of them for my fiance, one of the shower pics is topless. I dont show that one around obviously. They are very sexy but in a classy way, IMO.
> 
> This is gonna sound weird, but your a woman so its ok, but I can PM you the ones I posted so you get the idea. I didnt post any with my face and they arent raunchy pics ha ha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


Back to the topic of you feeling good though... and no need to send me photos  ... it's good that your fiance liked them and you felt good, too. 

I could imagine that might take some courage to even turn up to the photo shoot. 

There was a show I used to enjoy watching called, 'How to Look Good Naked' with Gok Wan. Basically, it was women who didn't feel good in their own skin and they'd share all the things they didn't like when looking in the mirror. Then they'd show a bunch of strangers who gave feedback with different perspective. He then gave them tips on how to dress and such... essentially it came down to boosting their confidence.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I shoot images for references (many become paintings later or I use as references to teach life drawing) One important thing to remember about photos - selfies suck, they don't portray a good representation because of angle and focal length issues. Hiring a competent photographer to take your pics (boudoir or regular pics) is the way to go.

I've seen a lot of people, women in particular get discouraged about their image because of selfies or some amateur taking their pics. They pop open Photoshop and make things worse (metallic-smooth skin and eye colors not seen in nature). We all want to be seen at our best. I applaud you for taking boudoir pics and getting someone competent to do it, it shows a real confidence.

Good for you, now go out and convince other women. The world has an abundance of many things but boudoir pics aint one of em...


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> There was a show I used to enjoy watching called, 'How to Look Good Naked' with Gok Wan.


1. Get naked...
2. Smile


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

NotEZ said:


> Didnt mean to make it sound creepy. They are not what you'd typically think of when you think of these pics and I dont know how to explain. But I see where you are coming from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


It's just not smart to share intimate photos because anyone could put them on the Internet and then they'd be all over the place.


----------

